# problem.. bitte um hilfe



## chrbar22 (23 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin mobilfunkkunde bei o2 und habe vor 3 tagen bei einer 0900 erotik nummer angerufen (ich weiß wie blöd ich war)..
seitdem hab ich zwei werbe erotik sms bekommen eine für eine kostenlose 0177 und eine für eine 0900 nummer..
zum einen stören mich diese sms.. aber was ich mich frage ist ob ich dafür auch noch eventuell bezahlen muss.. dass diese so eine art premium sms sind..
hab mich auch schon in eine robinsonliste eingetragen.. könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen ob diese sms mich etwas kosten könnten und was ich dagegen machen könnte? kenn mich mit der ganzen sache nicht wirklich aus..
thx
mfg


----------

